# 2 Funny Easter Days



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All, 
Easter here was quite funny this year..... yesterday (1st Easter Day) it was chilly but sunny, brilliant weather for walks and Sierra managed to dart into the garden and came back in being a little grassmonster!
Today (2nd Easter Day) we woke up to see 2cm of snow!! Wow!!
Oh and uuhmm... yes we were very excited...however....2 cm of snow is about an inch.... hence how often and how much snow we've been having in the past few years! hahahaha
As snow never stays long here...we decided to dart into the garden armed with camera's hihihi and decided that our elaborate breakfast had to be turned into a elaborate brunch hahahaha!!
Here an impression!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sierra looks like she had a great time in the snow! She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Sierra's pic in the snow - really cute!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Sierra has a lot of Apricot color coming in, huh? Very sweet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Sierra - you really are a cutie!!

Lily say hi!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very sweet. You really seem to catch her personality on film!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Maryam, yes she really does! It's just that with bright sunlight it still seems white....So now with a true white background, it actually shows so much better that she's darkening!! I love it so much!!

Laurief, I guess that answers what Sierra has been up to lately! hahaha! She's been up to a lot of misschief, hihihi She was sooo desperately in need of a bath....it's been raining for 2 weeks and they had been predicting winter-like weather for the weekend, so there was no use in bathing her earlier... So today after the snowfight, there was no way she was going to escape that!! Her fur had curled up so much.....
She looks brilliant again now and a lot straighter hihihihi!!

Amanda, and yes we do have film/video as well.....it's quite busy at the moment...but it's in the making Sierra in the Snow


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I always enjoy Sierra collages! She is so pretty and you can just see her spunky personality!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your pictures are simply stunning Suzanne! I love seeing Sierra's pictures! I love her photos in the snow as well........:clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzanne, you call THAT snow??!  I see Sierra is having a great time again. I really enjoy pictures of your girl. She's so photogenic and you have a way of showing her playful personality. Great photos!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Suzanne, you call THAT snow??!


yeah, pathetic isn't it!? hahahahaha!!!
You should have seen how excited I was to see that layer of mushy white cold something alike snow!! hahaha!!
I think it's been 6 years since we had about 15 cm snow for a week..... nothing ever since has gotten even close to it!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzanne, beautiful pics of beautiful Sierra  How lucky you are to have such great spaces to let her off-leash. That's when you really see the Hav personality, yes?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Suzanne. Sierra is such a fun loving pup, you are so great at catching her actions. :clap2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You can see how much fun Sierra is having in those pictures. It's a joy to watch. And I'm enjoying seeing your snow . . . not ours.ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Suzanne - absolutely lovely photos and Sierra is just a beauty. Poor thing goes out to have fun and mom rewards her with a bath. But I'm sure she thinks it was worth it, she looks like she was having so much fun.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Poor thing goes out to have fun and mom rewards her with a bath. But I'm sure she thinks it was worth it, she looks like she was having so much fun.


hihihi! Yeah, that seems to be the tendency... The more fun she had....the dirtier she looks as a result, the higher the risk of a bath!! hahahaha!!
You've gotto give and take! LOL!!!

Thank you all for your lovely comments!


----------

